# Anyone going to the Bicycle Swap in Tacoma, WA May 3rd, 2014



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 18, 2014)

Just checking to see who might be going to this swap. This is what is replacing the Seattle Old Bike Swap.


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2014)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Just checking to see who might be going to this swap. This is what is replacing the Seattle Old Bike Swap.




Do you know the location? Or have a flyer for this show?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 19, 2014)

*Tacoma show*

Yes SKIDKINGS will be there...There will be more info coming ..I will post more as I get it.Next year 2015 show will be good ..We have almost secured a spot at the MODEL A ALMOST SPRING SHOW in March of 2015 for the vintage bicycle swap.So for now the May 3rd show will have to do ..Located at the UNIVERSITY OF PUGET SOUND in Tacoma,Washington .


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 20, 2014)

*The New Tacoma Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet*

Start making plans for March 2015 Jeff. As Gary mentioned plans are in the works to have a large vintage bicycle swap meet running inside the spring auto swap at the state fairgrounds in Puyallup WA next year. Anyone needing info on this can contact Gary or myself. Tim


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 20, 2014)

That sounds great Tim, so for this year a pub crawl with the Skidkings and go to the swap hung over?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 20, 2014)

*sounds like a plan!*

Looking forward to seeing you again. And bring your son!


----------



## brownster69 (Feb 26, 2014)

*tacoma bike swap*

i will be there as well with a booth


----------



## TammyN (Mar 6, 2014)

I had March 30 on my calendar. I see that this is replacing it. I don't really have anything to sell but might make the trip to look. Is anyone bringing any sweet girl's bikes? I wouldn't mind picking up a Panther or Hornet without having to pay shipping.


----------

